# Goodbye



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 27, 2017)

We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down. 

Who thought it was a good idea that we outlive our animal companions, several times over?







Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Compost (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm so sorry, Luddly.  I know how much it hurts.  Some say dogs don't live long because we all come here to learn how to love.  Dogs figure that out pretty quick.   Maybe hanging out with a bunch of dogs over our lifetime helps us learn to love.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear the sad news.  What a beautiful dog.


----------



## tinydancer (Jul 27, 2017)

So sorry Luddly. I was crying one day about one of my guys who I dearly missed lamenting the same. Why do dogs have to die so soon? And I found this. A six year old explains it perfectly.

"The little boy seemed to accept Belker’s transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker’s death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives.

Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, “I know why.”

Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me.  I’d never heard a more comforting explanation. 

He said, “People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life – like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?”

The six-year-old continued, “Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don’t have to stay as long.”

It helps knowing that we're going to have one heck of a party going on when we cross rainbow bridge for all we've loved in our lives. 

Mine's going to be one heck of a big one as I'm certain yours will be as well. 

A Dog's Purpose According To A 6 Year Old - We Rule The Internet


----------



## JGalt (Jul 27, 2017)

I feel your pain, bro. Animals aren't just pets, they're part of the family. So it's very sad when something like that happens.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea that we outlive our animal companions, several times over?
> View attachment 140834
> ...




(       So sorry to hear that....I know exactly how you feel. It is easier to dig the hole than it is to have to fill it. Best of wishes through this tough time....and it is TOUGH.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm so sorry, Luddly.  Your dog is beautiful.


----------



## cnelsen (Jul 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea that we outlive our animal companions, several times over?
> View attachment 140834
> ...


Beautiful dog, man.

*Robinson Jeffers: The House-Dog's Grave*
I've changed my ways a little; I cannot now 
Run with you in the evenings along the shore, 
Except in a kind of dream; and you, 
If you dream a moment, 
You see me there. 

So leave awhile the paw-marks on the front door 
Where I used to scratch to go out or in, 
And you'd soon open; leave on the kitchen floor 
The marks of my drinking-pan. 

I cannot lie by your fire as I used to do 
On the warm stone, 
Nor at the foot of your bed; no, 
All the nights through I lie alone. 

But your kind thought has laid me less than six feet 
Outside your window where firelight so often plays, 
And where you sit to read‚ 
And I fear often grieving for me‚ 
Every night your lamplight lies on my place. 

You, man and woman, live so long, it is hard 
To think of you ever dying. 
A little dog would get tired, living so long. 
I hope that when you are lying 
Under the ground like me your lives will appear 
As good and joyful as mine. 

No, dears, that's too much hope: 
You are not so well cared for as I have been. 
And never have known the passionate undivided 
Fidelities that I knew. 
Your minds are perhaps too active, too many-sided... 
But to me you were true. 

You were never masters, but friends. I was your friend. 
I loved you well, and was loved. Deep love endures 
To the end and far past the end. If this is my end, 
I am not lonely. I am not afraid. I am still yours.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea that we outlive our animal companions, several times over?
> View attachment 140834
> ...




I'm so sorry   Beautiful dog....it sucks that they don't live long enough


----------



## Penelope (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 27, 2017)

i am so sorry....you never feel right about the timing....

you have a lot of dog love....and there are a lot of dogs facing death out there....dont wait too long....i think that is the best way to honor you passed dog....he was such a great companion you cant go one more day without that....at my age i adopt older dogs...


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 27, 2017)

*Sorry to hear about your loss.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh, man. So sorry from the bottom of my heart. I've lost relatives and haven't been as heartbroken as when we said goodbye to our Wheaton - still am.


----------



## mdk (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## peach174 (Jul 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea that we outlive our animal companions, several times over?
> View attachment 140834
> ...



So sorry for you Luddly
That's a beautiful dog .
They each have a special place in our hearts forever even after their gone.
But getting the dog out of pain is the best even when it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 27, 2017)

Dogs would give their lives for us. I'm fine with ending misery, illness, disease but it never gets easier. Working with wild animals, I've put down hundreds - that's not easy either. Another pic from the past. That's the in the background - one of his favorite playgrounds. We've spent a lot of good times with there. 





Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 27, 2017)

Had to put down a lovely little cat a couple of years ago and the sense of loss *doesn't* go away despite having another cat now pushing 17 years....about 10 years beyond normal LE for the breed.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea that we outlive our animal companions, several times over?
> View attachment 140834
> ...




I know your pain. There really are no words. I reserve this:

My Dog: The Paradox - The Oatmeal

For times like this.

Maybe it will help...


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea that we outlive our animal companions, several times over?
> View attachment 140834
> ...



Sorry to hear this. We put ours down 5 years ago a big lovable dobie. Wouldn't even bark when someone came to the door, he would just look at me like, don't let them hurt me, lol. When we put him to sleep on the floor at the vets office the vet cried also because he had taken care of him since a pup. We had the vet make a cast of his paw. My wife and I decided at the time not get another pet, because we had so many over the years we had to put down and they are just like kids.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you everyone. In spite of our deep differences, this is something we have in common - our love and commitment to our furry friends. 

Cats?

This is a Maine coin we adopted after a mill was raided and the cats rescued. One paw was so injured, it just hung. It had no feeling and he would put weight on it when he ran and played. When he was old enough to neuter, we also had the leg removed at the shoulder. 

He did fine for four years but then, overnight, was dying of a malignant heart defect. 

We took him to an university vet hospital to a specialist but nothing could done. 

Maine coons are known for heart defects but this one had no write ups in the journals. The vet asked for photos and sent me a copy of the vet journal he's in. 

It's been 4 years and I miss him every day. 

We now have another Maine coon rescue who we had tested. He's healthy and enormous. 






Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 27, 2017)

Looking at that photo, it's kinda hard to tell but - his head is to the right and back feet on the left. No front foot.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about that. That's a beautiful dog. My sister recently had a dog die at the ripe old age of 15. She was 5 years older than my niece and nephew so I think of how they grew up with that dog for their entire lives, and how much they must be hurting.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry to hear that.  I still miss our blinddog.


----------



## Siete (Jul 27, 2017)

my sincere condolences on the loss of your family member ... Im sure he brought something special to both of your lives. Godspeed.

the day I signed my divorce papers it took me about 30 seconds to get over it ...  40 years later I could still shed tears for the dog I grew up with.

Peace


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2017)

So sad. Sorry for your loss. When your heart is ready!


----------



## Eloy (Jul 27, 2017)

A dog is so faithful and will never let you down.





Guam 1944


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 27, 2017)

sorry to hear about that ludd.....we had to put down our dog not long ago he was 17 ....


----------



## debbiedowner (Jul 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea that we outlive our animal companions, several times over?
> View attachment 140834
> ...


that is a beautiful dog, what breed?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 27, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down.
> ...




We adopted him from a shelter at about 6-8 weeks. We did get to see his mother. She looked yellow lab-ish. Apparently, dad came a nice neighborhood... 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## skye (Jul 27, 2017)

((( Luddy I am sorry  for you))) He was a sweet  baby.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 27, 2017)

Truly amazing you can miss cleaning up poop, but it happens.  We should lift our legs and pee on a bush or something.  Sorry for your loss Luddy.


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We can't put it off any longer so I just made the appointment to have our dog put down.
> 
> Who thought it was a good idea that we outlive our animal companions, several times over?
> View attachment 140834
> ...



I'm so sorry. Losing pets is always painful. They become part of our family. But I know you're doing the right thing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 27, 2017)

Eloy said:


> A dog is so faithful and will never let you down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love photos of soldiers with their dogs. I just read of a retired Marine dog with bone cancer. Even the ones you don't know can shred your heart. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 6, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I still miss our blinddog.


You always do. Their lives are too short.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 6, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Truly amazing you can miss cleaning up poop, but it happens.  We should lift our legs and pee on a bush or something.  Sorry for your loss Luddy.


Someone once told me, about people,* "the things you hate the most about someone, is the thing you'll miss the most, when they're gone."
*
It's true of people, and your pets.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 25, 2017)

JGalt said:


> I feel your pain, bro. Animals aren't just pets, they're part of the family. So it's very sad when something like that happens.



I couldn't agree more.

My dogs are family and the fact that they don't live that long is just something we have to cope with for allowing dogs and cats to share our lives.

Lud I know your dog had a good life with hyou and the rainbow bridge was waiting for him.


----------

